
Is Yang Still In Control At Yahoo? - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/06/is-yang-still-in-control-at-yahoo/
======
Readmore
When did Techcrunch become a gossip rag? I understand that reporters need to
follow leads but their posts on Yahoo are starting to sound more and more like
Valleywag.

~~~
omouse
Indeed, I find this disturbing. The deal broke down just a few days ago. It's
going to take a week or two to figure out what happens next.

